# JULY 2010 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Are you feeling hot, hot, hot yet?









Does sitting by the pool, lake or ocean sound refreshing right about now?









Let's see your hot dogs enjoying some cool, wet fun!! We want wet Havs, soaking, swimming, splashing and beating the heat. 








View attachment 31205


View attachment 31206


View attachment 31207


Post your WET HAVANESE pictures in this thread for all to see!​ *


*Please keep posts pertaining to the subject of this thread. Thank you! *​


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Marj we love you but we want to boycott this one! :redface:
Love,
Oliver and Comet


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Aw sweeties, you don't have to be scared of water! Mommy will just show you how fun it can be. Hey, how about you get her to be really creative and find a way to incorporate water into a photo somehow. I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Scared of water--- NO WAY!
Scared of resulting photos and how we look :Cry:
Love,
Oliver and Comet
PS-See what I mean!


----------



## Gail C. Abbott (Mar 25, 2009)

*Cierra chilling at the beach*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaay Oliver got messy! Great fun. 

Gail, what beach is that? Looks like Cierra is enjoying herself.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*On the beach*

I'm cheating here,these pics were taken in April,but anyway Dizzie is chillin by the water.Just call me Salty the old sea dog!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

*Relaxing on the pool!*

You've seen this one before[last month]


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

These are some oldies but goodies!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Christy, I just love that second picture!! "Oldies but goodies" are o.k. too ! lol


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

Here is Kloie enjoying the view of the AuSable River









Here is Kloie cooling off in the AuSable River after a hot day of sightseeing


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Our day at the beach
by Oliver
Hey want to play tag in the waves?







OK! Bird watching is fun too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ok, if oldies but goodies are ok...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

We went to my dad's last week and it was HOT and very muggy, so I managed to get the dogs into the pool to cool off. Ricky did not want to come in, as he is quite scared of the pool, but I held him until he calmed and then dipped his underside in to cool him off. He was running around a lot more after that. 

Before getting wet, playing with Davey, but not running too much....

View attachment 31424


Then once he cooled off a bit.

View attachment 31422


I got Sammy in there too and made him swim around a bit, so he was wet all over, but never got a chance to photograph him. Man, they sure can look like drowned rats when they're wet! lol

This is Sammy on our deck.

View attachment 31423


----------



## kloie's mom (Feb 27, 2010)

A few more pictures

Kloie figuring out what the canoe was all about








Okay...this is kind of fun!








She decided she liked swimming in the river








One tired out puppy!!!!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Here's Dusty after a recent bath.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

WOW! Dusty has gotten so dark! I am so amazed you can keep Dusty in a full coat. It is so think and curly. I know because that is how my boys are and I can never get past 4 inches in length. Dusty is gorgeous!


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I finally broke down and got both boys in puppy cuts. These pictures were taken last weekend when it had rained all day Saturday. I let the boys out and it was so funny watching them RLH. You could heard splat, splat, splat as they ran and see water spray. Max loved it! I've never seen a dog like to get wet as much as Max does.

Loving the feel of cool, wet grass.









Two-toned!









Bathed!









This warm towel feels good, mom!









Nap time for two worn out boys.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

marjrc said:


> We went to my dad's last week and it was HOT and very muggy, so I managed to get the dogs into the pool to cool off. Ricky did not want to come in, as he is quite scared of the pool, but I held him until he calmed and then dipped his underside in to cool him off. He was running around a lot more after that.
> 
> We've been giving Kodi "pool safety" swimming lessons too. We get him in the pool, then have him swim back and forth between Dave and me. Then we show him how to find the ladder and help him climb out. We want to build up his swimming stamina and also get him to the point that he knows to look for the ladder rather than panicking. (there is only one step at the water level, and then the edge of the pool, so there is very little climbing to do on the ladder... he can do it) He's not totally sold on the idea yet, but we feel safer knowing that on the off chance that he got inside the pool enclosure, he has an added layer of protection.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I posted this in a "Kodi" thread too, but it's a great water photo, so I added it here too! Kodia and my son at Hamilton Falls in Vermont.

He's another Hav who LOVES being wet. (almost as much as he loves being muddy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dusty is beautiful ! It's been a long while since we've heard from her (and you  )

Awww... look at those boys snuggled in their towels. It's great that they have so much fun in the water.

Karen, what a great picture of your son and Kodi! Talk about a great photo for this month's challenge.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:bump:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I can't believe that there are no more 'wet' Havs out there than this! Come on, everyone, take those pictures!! hoto: :cheer2: :cheer2:

(thank you, Sally!)


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Wet? Not so much...more like...almost wet...or ... modelling water...

From Kipling - me..near water









Me...on a dock...









Me with wet legs. Stop laughing...


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL! FINALLY, a challenge I can participate in without pulling out Guapo baby photos. 

The first one is from this weekend...Guapo LOVES the boat because he can be in the pool with us without being IN the pool. Paisley was not so sure about it (read: scared). Although she didn't like being on the outside of the pool either.

The next two pictures are from yesterday afternoon. Our first bath day with two dogs. After it was all over they had lots of fun RLH around the apartment.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kipling, darling, we aren't laughing AT you, but with you!! Really. :becky:

Michelle, I bet it was quite the riot seeing those two RLH after their bath. My favorite part!! lol I sit, exhausted, while they self blow-dry!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

michi715 said:


> LOL! FINALLY, a challenge I can participate in without pulling out Guapo baby photos.
> 
> The first one is from this weekend...Guapo LOVES the boat because he can be in the pool with us without being IN the pool. Paisley was not so sure about it (read: scared). Although she didn't like being on the outside of the pool either.
> 
> The next two pictures are from yesterday afternoon. Our first bath day with two dogs. After it was all over they had lots of fun RLH around the apartment.


They look like they have been living together forever!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

clare said:


> They look like they have been living together forever!!


My thoughts, exactly! Awesome!

Kipling, you do an outstanding job of modeling water!!

Enjoying all the photos so much! I really am not a good photographer. Just need to put my mind to it and practice. A better camera might help too.


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Ok -- Not really still photography, but it is on theme.... eep:






I'm going to post the link over on the video forum also.

Cheers!

Jim & Lynda and the P&P machine.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

These are all so cute! LOVE the video of Snickers, especially how he ran and jumped in the chair and just plopped right in the middle of his water attack! Such a typical Havanese move!! (I also love your deck.)


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL! That video was too cute!


----------



## rachljo22 (Jul 11, 2010)

SnickersDad said:


> Ok -- Not really still photography, but it is on theme.... eep:
> 
> I'm going to post the link over on the video forum also.
> 
> ...


LOVE IT!!! Looks like she had a blast!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jim and Lynda, your yard looks stunning! I love seeing Snickers going crazy with the water. What a silly duck!! LOL


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello Marj, I'm really mad with myself today,because Dizzie and I went to the beach this afternoon and the tide was out,so basically Dizzie was having a blast in and out of the sea,fishing in rock pools and rolling in sand,meeting doggy friends.And I didn't have my camera!!anyway today was the first day of the holidays so hopefully I will get some more opportunities.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh Clare, no worries! I know how it feels though as I've done the same thing and just want to kick myself. LOL Next time.........


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ricky had his bath on Wednesday.. Mr. Frizz ! 
(you can click them, and then again, if you want to see an enlargement)

Don't mind the very long grass. I have teens that aren't exactly the best laborers! :frusty:

View attachment 31596


View attachment 31597


View attachment 31598


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Marj - did Ricky start out darker black on his back end and then become lighter? Augie's back end toward his tail looks like Ricky's. He was very black and tan when he was a pup and his back end is gradually getting lighter and lighter with more whitish hairs interspersed, moving forward, with that fly away hair thing going on his back.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

marjrc said:


> Ricky had his bath on Wednesday.. Mr. Frizz !
> (you can click them, and then again, if you want to see an enlargement)
> 
> Don't mind the very long grass. I have teens that aren't exactly the best laborers! :frusty:
> ...


Your grass looks lovely and lush,like Ricky's hair!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you! Linda, Ricky was pitch black as a puppy, other than his white goatee. He started growing white hairs interspersed, just as your Augie seems to be doing, and has them all over now. He just turned 4 last week, so it's not age! 
It is a lighter weight hair and has made his coat easier to groom. He still has a ton of thick hair, but it's falling flatter along his sides than it used to. I wouldn't say it's "silvering" although that's what I used to say it was. It's more like his black hairs are being replaced by white ones. Maybe that's also what silvering is...?!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

marjrc said:


> Thank you! Linda, Ricky was pitch black as a puppy, other than his white goatee. He started growing white hairs interspersed, just as your Augie seems to be doing, and has them all over now. He just turned 4 last week, so it's not age!
> It is a lighter weight hair and has made his coat easier to groom. He still has a ton of thick hair, but it's falling flatter along his sides than it used to. I wouldn't say it's "silvering" although that's what I used to say it was. It's more like his black hairs are being replaced by white ones. Maybe that's also what silvering is...?!


Thats just how are Tibetan Terrier went infact he looked alot like Ricky only with longer legs!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Clare, I absolutely LOVE the TT's! I would have got one if it weren't that I was worried about not being able to handle it's size. I have shoulder and back issues and wanted dogs that were under 15-20 lbs. There are a couple of members here with TT's and they are gorgeous!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

marjrc said:


> Clare, I absolutely LOVE the TT's! I would have got one if it weren't that I was worried about not being able to handle it's size. I have shoulder and back issues and wanted dogs that were under 15-20 lbs. There are a couple of members here with TT's and they are gorgeous!


The breeder where we got Dizzie and Nellie from also breeds TT's, and we had one of our TT's from her many years ago,so it was great when I discoverd that she was breeding Havs!They are both adorable breeds!


----------



## Lele (Nov 15, 2007)

It's an old photo of my boy, taken few years ago, in July...


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Sydney was playing in the water at the park today, but of course I didn't have my camera with me then. Instead, here is Sydney doing her post-bath RLH around the apartment. (For the record, the bath was a direct result of the aforementioned park visit!)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Allison - that top photo is too funny! Looks like Sydney has been plugged into an electrical outlet! - with her glowing eyes and hair sticking out. Those after-bath RLH's are something else. Augie just goes berserk, leaping from one chair to another, off the couch, through the house, like he's on fire. I wonder what it feels like to them that makes them do that?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Sydney looks like my scrawny rat, Sammy!! 

Lele, what a sweet picture!


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Allison - that top photo is too funny! Looks like Sydney has been plugged into an electrical outlet! - with her glowing eyes and hair sticking out.


Hahahaha great description - you are absolutely right!


----------



## magic'smommy (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh wow!! Such a cute video!!! The part where snickers plops onto the chair is exactly what magic does!!! Snickers is absolutely adorable!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Thank you, Marj, for July's fun photos. I love the creek.
View attachment 31677


"Ohhhh, I think I smell fish!"
View attachment 31678


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah, there's gorgeous Cicero!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Come on boys, try to catch me one more time!!
View attachment 31679


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

OMG -- How long does all that Cicero fur take to dry?? Great pics!

Jim and Lynda and Snicks too.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Cicero looks fabulous,what a magnificent coat, hope he doesn't get water logged!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Cicero, it's been way too long since we've seen your handsome face!! Great pics, Dale. Looks like he's having a ball, but I'm sure there was a lot of blow drying afterward! lol


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"I'm mad!!!" I wasn't ready for the drying jail. Mom said if I will RLH for a few minutes I will be good as new and she won't have to get out the dryer. Guess I better get started!"

View attachment 31683


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"Drying Jail"! ound:ound: 

You poor, poor dear.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Lol...great pictures of Cicero!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow! I love to see Havs getting wet and dirty! Great beach pics!!! Mine coming soon...Beanie's life jacket arriving soon...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Delilah the Surfer Girl!
How did she like being on the board?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LuvCicero said:


> "Thank you, Marj, for July's fun photos. I love the creek.
> View attachment 31677
> 
> 
> ...


Cicero, how can you still be gorgeous when you are soaking wet?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Karen, it's not easy being a hunk. I get so tired of having to freeze and pose when I hear that camera. Thanks for liking my wet look.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

"Daddy, you're thinking, aren't you? You do know you need more rocks to build this dam don't you? Well, don't you???

(PS - If anyone wants me off this forum, just let DH know I posted this picture!! I can't help it because they are so cute playing together.)

View attachment 31703


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Cicero, you are adorable even soaking wet!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Dale, I won't tell your DH about the photo--but, I agree, what a sweet shot!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LuvCicero said:


> Karen, it's not easy being a hunk. I get so tired of having to freeze and pose when I hear that camera. Thanks for liking my wet look.


Sorts like the "wet t-shirt" look?<g>


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Dale, I had to click on that picture to see it enlarged. Cicero is so sweet, looking up at his daddy!

Debbie, love the pics of your water babies! Looks like Lola isn't too impressed. lol


----------

